# Pressure Pad



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

Doesa anyone know where to buy one?
Also, I am wondering if they have to be wired to the prop
or can just simply be plugged in. And another thing, I making an 
exorsict prop where her head flips around and she screams. The pressure
pad would be for her, but would i need to buy two of them for her and the mp3 player, or can i hook the pressure pad up to both of them?
I really, really need to take some halloween tech lessons or something...
haha.
-
Austin


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This search might be useful to you http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5865&highlight=switch+mat


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

i know monster guts has them - im sure you can use the one switch pad to controll both the player and the head twist - i think they only put out 12 VDC so whatever is powering the head will have to be able to use that - might be some tricky wiring hooking up an MP3 player - could you use a CD player on loop? - riley


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you can find brand names, I'll do a group buy.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

yea i could use a cd player
and a fan motor is powerin the head.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

arent fan motors usually 110VAC though?


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

im not sure.
is that the power............?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah - does it plug into your wall with a regular plug?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What's the cost on thet engineer?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Austin, please keep in mind that mat switches are never to be used with 110VAC. The highest rating I've seen is 24 VDC. You will need to use a low voltage relay with the mat to switch 110 volt power. I don't know what voltage the cheap "screamer" mats can handle, but they run on a couple of AA batteries (3VDC).


----------

